# wild boar mount



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

thought id share my newest completion.. did a half lifesize wild boar for a client, and added mud and slobber for effect! lol.


----------



## stephen0208 (Feb 3, 2012)

nice mount looks great like the slobber and mud


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

After growing up and living in Iowa (surrounded by hogs) I can't for the life of me imagine why anyone would have one mounted as a trophy. But, if they were gonna do it, that there is a fine job. It sure looks like a muddy slobbering hog! Good taxidermy!


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

I see you guys advertise in Targeteers in Saddlebrook. May have to look into you guys for future work. Nice mount.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Ha, funny you should say that... This is rob's boar (owner of Targeteers)... I'm located in Clifton, call when you are ready for a mount! 551-206-2623 

Thanks ,
Jay


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Great mount. Looks awesome.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice mount!! Love the job you've done on it!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent work right there


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have never liked hog mounts ,but that one has changed my mind . That's a Great looking mount .


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

First hog mount I actually like


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

You done good


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats gotta be the best boar mount I have ever seen :thumbs_up


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Impressive piece of work.


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

You sir are a craftsman! Excellent job.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks! Just noticed pics are gone.. here they are again.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

That is nice!


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Conleyc (Aug 22, 2015)

That’s one the best I’ve ever seen . Great job ! You definitely have talent


----------



## ortime (Jul 27, 2018)

nice


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

That's sharp! Good job!


----------



## ryan2388 (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Naulte (Nov 1, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

Awesome mount


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 5, 2012)

Never seen the slobber before.....that's taking it to another level


----------



## Joey C. (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## stantonupson (Jan 4, 2019)

That mount is legit!!! Good work! :thumbs_up


----------



## Bigtoeballew (Sep 30, 2005)

Thats one cool mount


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sweet mount


----------



## sammccormick (Apr 10, 2017)

The realistic slobber makes it! Nice job.


----------



## Ctxoutdoors254 (Jul 20, 2019)

Best mount I have seen.


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

wicked


----------



## Jzoch (Aug 28, 2019)

Very cool!!


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85 (Nov 9, 2014)

That's sweet


----------



## fencelake (Jan 21, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Bmf_68 (Jan 7, 2020)

best hog mount I've seen


----------



## 2 labs (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome mount !


----------



## LIONhunt64 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice


----------



## GoodC (Mar 2, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## HamdorfT (Jan 29, 2018)

Great work!


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

Looks truly amazing!!


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

Great mount. Looks awesome.


----------

